# ScareLA-Southern California Halloween Convention



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

Is anyone in the Southern California area attending the first ever Halloween Convention this weekend?
They have a bunch of workshops going on and definitely excited to attend! Would be nice to meet some fellow forum members there if you are going!


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

I will be there with my Hearse. Both days I think.
-Z


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

oh really Z? will have to check out that Hearse!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, if I knew it was happening I would have planned a weekend trip to CA. Wish I could pull it off... Post pics!!!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

There's a few threads talking about the convention, but one more won't hurt. LOL

I, along with my local haunter group SoCal Valley Haunters, will be there both days. We're teaching 4 workshops each day.


----------



## rubensdesk (Aug 26, 2011)

Wife and I will be there. Hoping to put name to faces or avatars to people . . . Oh you know what I mean.
We are just excited to hang out with other Halloween Fans.


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll be there Saturday. Hoping the shopping is good, really looking forward to it!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

We are planning to attend on Saturday. Should be fun. Hope to run into you there!


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

So I have a party On Friday and was thinking on attending on Sunday (recuperate all day Saturday) , but seems a lot of you guys will attend on Saturday so might not drink as much on Friday so I can meet some of you on Saturday! 
Being on a monthly paycheck had to hold off on buying my ticket till the day of event so I can still decided what day to go to! But hope to meet you guys!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll be there all weekend! Getting so excited! Is anyone going to the party Saturday night?


----------



## LBDogs (Oct 15, 2012)

Going to be there both days. Hoping to learn a few things at the presentations.


----------



## haunt1000 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just got home from setting up and it looks like its going to be a cool show. Here's a video of the booth we will have there.


----------

